# NBD: Ibanez Prestige SR1005 EFM



## j_m_s (May 28, 2012)

Sorry for the sub-par pics.. All taken with my iPhone 4 and a Canon PSG10 PnS. 







































































So I really liked this 4 string SR i tried.. but I wanted a 5 string. Was afraid that the neck would be too wide.. But no, it's perfect! Great playing bass. Really liking it. The whole bass and even the case are all very well made!

Used it live twice so far (it's two days old haha) but I am really pleased with it. The flamed maple side wings are amazing as well. Contemplating switching the preamp/eq out though! Any suggestions?


----------



## L1ght (May 28, 2012)

Looks fucking awesome. And matches your floors lol.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

wow - that is nice. congrats.

i like that bridge design btw...can you tell a difference?


----------



## xfilth (May 28, 2012)

Great bass, had a 1006efm - one of the few non-MIJ prestiges. Love the pickups! 

Got rid of it because it was so damn heavy, though.


----------



## Mwoit (May 28, 2012)

Man, that looks good. Too good!


----------



## endo (May 28, 2012)

Nice! I feel all sad though. I was excited about my GSR205 NBD and then I saw this


----------



## j_m_s (May 28, 2012)

@ xfilth, fortunately this piece is pretty light! My Jazz bass was stinking heavy! I sold it because it was aggravating my back injury. 

@endo, don't be! Any NGD is still an NGD to get excited about


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 28, 2012)

Wow. I just got GAS. BIG time. The heel on that thing looks so incredibly smooth... 

HNBD!


----------



## j_m_s (May 29, 2012)

The heel is PERFECT. Can't find fault with this bass. 

@M3CHK1LLA, sorry i didn't notice your question earlier! I played an Ibanez SR900 4 string which didn't have the monorail bridge and there IS a difference. I think the monorail bridge is better built. Feels more solid. I feel that there's also added sustain and oomph to the tone but that's subjective because the basses have different pickups and woods, so it may be attributed to those too.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 29, 2012)

Wow. If those are "sub-par" I'd love to see some "good" pics!


----------



## Bevo (May 30, 2012)

Those are great, I love the shape and light weight!

Does the pre just not sound good to you or are you looking for a different tone?


----------



## j_m_s (May 30, 2012)

@Hybrid138 haha thanks for the compliment! (I'll take it as one LOL)

@Bevo, it sounds alright but I think it can be improved on


----------



## Sepultorture (May 30, 2012)

wish i could find someone in southern ontario selling one of these, i'd scoop it ina heartbeat


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 30, 2012)

I absolutely love these basses, hopefully I'll be able to obtain one this summer!


----------



## j_m_s (May 31, 2012)

You'll be well pleased with it when you get one! I was searching for an SR and this one popped up locally.. Pulled the trigger without hesitation!


----------



## hairychris (Jun 1, 2012)

RE: the neck... if it's anything like my SR505 it'll be more like a guitar carve than a bass one. Ibanez do nice basses, great neck-thru action going on there.


----------



## Nag (Jun 3, 2012)

looks really sweet, the SRs are really good basses

HNBD


----------



## j_m_s (Jun 11, 2012)

@HarryChris,yes it is. That's why I'm absolutely in love with it. I'm a guitar player but started playing bass because I needed to fill in for bass. 

@Naagash, thanks!


----------

